# Mini-WSM - Vasconia Pot Question (Remove bottom vs. Drill Holes?)



## whtplainssmoker (Oct 9, 2012)

I am just about finished with my mini-wsm build (pictures will come after I paint it) and have a couple of questions for those of you that have used the Vasconia 32qt steamer pot as the center section.

For my build, I just drilled holes in the bottom of the pot using the steamer insert as a stencil. (I've seen instructional posts suggesting either method).  I plan to leave the steamer insert in the pot as an additional heat diffuser with the bottom rack right on top of the steamer insert and the second rack 4 1/4 inches from the top of the pot.  I guess I lose a little of the space at the bottom of the pot (between the steamer insert and the bottom, but some of that would likely have been lost anyway with the terra-cotta saucer in there) 

Have any of you mini-wsm buiders gone with this configuration (i.e. not cutting out the bottom of the pot completely and instering the terra-cotta saucer as a heat sink)?  I assume that the stainless steel pot bottom and steamer insert will do a good job of holding the heat.  Am I right or is it better to cut out the bottom.  Will the many holes system keep me from getting to higher temps if I want?Because I haven't painted it yet, I haven't done the test burn to see how the temps hold up. 

I can always reconfigure if I have to, but I think it will work this way.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## big twig (Oct 9, 2012)

That is how mine is setup. I drilled holes using the insert as the stencil and put the insert in the pot trying not to line the holes up the bottom rack is laying on top of the insert. Works great for me!


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Twig.  I purposely didnt drill the very center hole in the bottom of the pot for thar exact reason.  I also avoided drilling out some of the very outer holes so there is more steel to heat up.  I'll see how it does with the test burn.

How far down did you put your top rack?   Just wondering how you fair with different sized meats for smoking.


----------



## big twig (Oct 9, 2012)

I think I have my top rack 5 1/2" down, I can check later. Never really did anything big (besides tri tip and a chuckie) but have put a weber rib rack in it and 2 split slabs of ribs. I mostly use it for wings and other small cuts.













IMAG0743.jpg



__ big twig
__ Sep 25, 2012


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Oct 9, 2012)

I only went about 4 1/4 inch down and wondering if I will regret not having more space up top.  I may have to make an alternate level but I'm putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 9, 2012)

I went with holes in the bottom of mine.

These are the fist drill at 1/2" i Used a step drill and made the final holes at 1" I have seen others cut a larger hole in the bottom.













sjr3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 9, 2012






Located my top rack 4.5" from the rim of the pot and so far it works great.













sjr15.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 9, 2012


----------



## big twig (Oct 9, 2012)

Measured mine and I have the top rack 5" down from the lip. Holes on the bottom are 1" like what nepas said.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Oct 9, 2012)

I would go either one way or another, not a hybrid. In my build I cut out the bottom, put a weber charcoal grate on the left over lip and the terra cotta saucer on that. When I put a thermal load in the smoker it would not hold temp. Finally traced it down to not enough gap between saucer and lip. So my concern would be blocking off too many holes in the bottom and causing the same problem.

Here's my build: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123864/another-mini-wsm

Good luck!

Doug


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2012)

I cut the bottom out of mine... made a grate to fit on the left over lip...  cut a piece of 1/4" plate to be about an inch or so smaller than the hole..  then put a iron skillet on that (all for heat sink and drip pan...

here's the link to my build...  I have 4 grates.... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124570/my-version-of-the-mini-wsm


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Keith and Doug.  Right now I went with the drilled out bottom.  After it gets painted, I'll do the test runs and post the photos.  Based on the comments so far (and Nepas comment about having drill the holes to 1") my guess is it might run a little low in its current configuration.  We'll see.


----------

